# Monkey Business.



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Not the Marx Bros.
An 'operatic' update of Monkey, the animated version of the Chinese legend shown around the world.



Samples of music were coupled with freshly commisioned animation, broadcast before transmission of events from the Olympic Games.

It was all well received, then came the opera staged in a large London venue.
Perhaps in a few years the original CD will be a collectors item. Heartbreaking.

F.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh, I thought we were talking about the book. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Edouard (May 30, 2006)

As a quick review to those interested:
I missed it first time round, managed to get tickets the second time round. They were priced like seats for when Georghiu and Alagna come visit Covent Garden! It hurt the wallet, but from the clips and cartoons during the Olympics it appeared like a structured and original piece of music (which is rare, even inexistent in most pop/classical bridging attempts, just my opinion anyway...)

There was no structure to the music, merely noise to accompany the hopping around of absolutely fantastic Chinese martial artists. The music was incredibly dull, with a small orchestra and the same tunes repeated but not developed - so many brilliant motives could have been built into a modern Ring-like musical cathedral but alas this is a pop composer we're talking about, someone who deals in "songs" not "works".

Do not get the CD, if you care at all about the quality of what you listen to. But do go see the woman who can rest her chin on her feet, or the Monkey doing some astonishing jumping around, throwing himself from poles, flipping etc. whilst still singing relatively in tune! Still, a grand Chinese circus at Covent Garden premium pricing...


----------



## mighty (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds interesting! Nice to read.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I like that movie with Cary Grant.


----------

